# Thoughts on this buckling?



## NewbieNubian (Nov 7, 2011)

Thinking of purchasing this boy as a future herdsire, would like some opinions. I'm liking what I'm seeing even at this young age. Born a twin at 12lbs (his twin sister was 10lbs).

Dam: Merrigold MLK Arrow (Mint*Leaf Kobalt daughter)
Sire: Heart Mt AC Gandalf

Pictures are as follows:
1. The kid himself
2. Dam
3. Sire
4. Dam of Sire (as a 2yo in 2014)
5 and 6. Genetic twin of buckling as FF yearling, 10 days fresh


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Gorgeous! Sire and dam look great. Looks like a quality buckling.


----------



## NewbieNubian (Nov 7, 2011)

Dam classified VG88 as a FF last year. Sire is an EX91.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## NewbieNubian (Nov 7, 2011)

Newer pic of the sire from last year's buck show. Previous pic was him as a 2yo, this is him at 3. And something has to be said about a dam birthing 22lbs worth of kid without issue. Haha.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh wow. Gorgeous kid, gorgeous parents. Get him!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I would definitely get him! He looks great (as do his parents)!!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Go for it!
Gorgeous!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Wow, what a nice little guy! If I were you I'd certainly snap him right up!


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

He looks like he has some nice animals behind him. Do you think they excel in areas you need improvement on? Or are they weak in the same areas.

Some cons I see
- kid and dam lack length of body ( his sire has lots of length so maybe he will improve as he ages) 
Kid could have longer rump
- dam could have longer leaner neck
- dam could have maybe slightly smaller teats
- full sister looks like teats point outwards a bit- could be more centrally located
- full sister could have more defined medial suspensory ligament
-sire's dam's front pasterns are a little long

Pros
- beautiful short pasterns just about all around!
- smooth fore udders especially with sister and dam 
- nice general appearance 
- full sister has high wide rear udder


Overall I like him


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Poor mom I feel for her 22Ibs of babies! He looks great go for it!


----------



## NewbieNubian (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm not judging the full sister too harshly on her udder; I've worked around dairy cows enough to know that udders on first-timers can be deceiving for the first few weeks. 

According to the breeders, Gandalf is the most consistent udder-buck they have ever seen, always throwing improvements and consistent appearances into his daughter's udders. I don't mind the longer teats as my girls have very short teats that make hand milking extremely difficult, so getting more length there won't do any harm. I also want to bring more levelness to my rumps, as well as some more length and depth to the bodies. I know it's hard to judge what a kid will grow into, he is only, like, a week old, but based on his genetics I think he's very promising.

Not to mention I would kind of love a splash of colour in my herd. Lol

Just for the hell of it; this is another daughter of Gandalf, maternal half-sister to Arrow, paternal half-sister to the buckling. Pictured as a yearling FF last year.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Definitely love the udders personally even tho I have "baby" hands I love long teats they're easier to milk in my opinion. I think he'll be great for your herd!


----------



## NewbieNubian (Nov 7, 2011)

I don't want the teats TOO long, as I usually dam raise. But this year one of my does lost both of her kids and we've been trying to milk her but she has what we like to call "one finger teats". So they're very difficult to milk properly. Great for a kid to suck on, not so great for milking.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I agree about the not too long but like a medium length would be great. I think that's what he'll give you cause the half siblings have medium teats I think


----------



## NewbieNubian (Nov 7, 2011)

Yup. I don't think he'd actually bring anything bad in at all. He has phenomenal genetics for show and milk. I won't be bringing him home until he's weaned, so I'll get to see his growth over the next few months. His sire looked amazing even at 3 months (posted below). If this buckling looks half as good as his father at three months, I think I'd be happy. Lol.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow. If the price is right then GET HIM! Those are some AMAZING looking munchies!


----------



## NewbieNubian (Nov 7, 2011)

Price is pretty damn good, $450 with papers.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

That's a really good price I wish my Kikos were that cheap


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

NewbieNubian said:


> Price is pretty damn good, $450 with papers.


Wow!


----------

